
Goodbye selling ads, welcome branded content - asleenmanand
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/goodbye-selling-ads-branded-content
======
_Understated_
"The most popular content on YouTube is for kids especially the rhymes and
cartoon"

That sentence chills me... I don't let my 5yo watch ads because of just how
targetted ads are these days and how they can tap into areas of the brain that
I don't want them in, especially in a 5yo developing one.

I support some things through Patreon and have a tiny whitelist but I will
continue to block the living daylights out of ads and trackers (I know this
isn't specifically about tracking but they both cut from the same cloth).

~~~
gourou
You can remove ads from YouTube by paying them a $10 premium every month

~~~
Nullabillity
You can remove ads from everywhere by downloading uBlock Origin. And it's even
available worldwide, contrary to YTRed!

~~~
amelius
But the point is that with branded content you can't run adblockers.

------
amelius
Branded content takes a lot more effort to create. And therefore, branded
content will probably only be made for part of the population that is
sensitive to ads, meaning not me :) Furthermore, branded content cannot be
precision-targeted, because it is so expensive to create; thus it will not use
privacy-invading techniques for targeting. And for those reasons, I'd rather
have branded content than targeted ads.

------
myf01d
Here we go again "Goodbye X, Welcome Y"

